# Segmented Trivet



## cabomhn (Nov 3, 2012)

So kind of a random project for you guys. I have been working on christmas gifts for my family over the past few weeks and since my sister doesn't really use the peppermills she already has, I figured I wouldn't make her another set :lolol: so I have been trying to think of something to make my sister for christmas (she is a lot older than me so this can be useful for her). So I ended up making trivets for the table. This is one and and I will be making another one for her as well, I wanted to make sure this worked out ok before I went out and made two. 

Well, here it is, I'm pretty happy with the design and for the most part, the glue lines are all crisp and clean, and the woods seem to go pretty well together on the eyes. I used my recently made segmenting jig to cut the 48 pieces out leaving a space in the middle. After I got the ring completely glued together I got one side flush on the belt sander and then glued it to a piece of walnut which was attached to the lathe via a waste block. I turned it on the lathe until the outside was round and even, then I cleaned up the inside. Finally, I turned a piece of purple heart that fit inside the middle hole as best as possible. After the final turning was done it was parted off. The top has an ever so slight curve in it to help keep bowls set on it centered. Anyways, as always comments and critique are always welcome! 

- Matt

[attachment=13042]

[attachment=13043]

[attachment=13044]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice Matt! The ladies do like trivets to put hot pans on to protect their counters and tables. I made a bunch once just to use up some scrap wood and the wife uses them all the time!  Warning, they will want more!


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I think if I start getting a large request for these from my family I might just have to stick to plain wood. Segmenting leaves a pretty nice effect in my opinion but this just takes such a long time that I couldn't warrant doing this for more than just a couple gifts!


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 7, 2012)

that is impressive work


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 8, 2012)

I think the most appealing thing about segmenting is that you can take a bunch of really plain pieces of wood, (cheap  ) and turn it into something that is interesting because of the pattern and not necessarily because of the grain of the wood. Definitely addicting!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice job Matt ! That would fit in about any kitchen. Turn a salt and pepper mill with the same woods (segmented or not) and you could sell the sets all day long ! Nice work !
Scott


----------

